# Survivor 2/9/06



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

what a great start. My wife sees it says HDTV in the guide and insists it's in HD. Of course I told her no, or the bars wouldn't be there and the PQ would be better 

But we can dream.

Nice thunderstorm to start out the show don't you think? I thought it would be their first lightning strike.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

Cerie survives another tribal council. Incredible. She must be quite the charmer off camera.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I wanted to see her get over that wall. Why don't they show the good stuff?

And why they kept mr. insane wahhh around is beyond me. If someone came around and said vote me off, I'd say "final answer' too bad so sad.

geez next weeks previews looked pretty darn interesting. I still can't believe certain things happen on this show.



Spoiler



I think that they allow any 'rough' physical contact is a bit much and in today's world can't believe it's even allowed on a reality show. While I'm sure they edited the preview for maximum effect, it still looked pretty intense.


----------



## Martha (Oct 6, 2002)

Did anybody else catch the Serenity theme music playing at some point mid-way when they were on the beach? I'll have to rewatch tomorrow and post a time, but my husband and I both caught it. :up: 

Oh, and the tribe that lost immunity - I can't believe that guy told them all the alliance. That has to come back to bite him.


----------



## ParadiseDave (Jun 8, 2000)

I thought what a great challenge for Cerie(?) after last weeks "I'm afraid of leaves" comment: Jump in this big box of leaves and hunt for two snakes!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

newsposter said:


> I wanted to see her get over that wall. Why don't they show the good stuff?


Same thing my wife said  . As they approached the wall, she said "I can't wait to see Cerie climb that sucker". Then complains when CBS wimps out.

She also wants to know--when it came time to choose what shirt to bring on Survivor--if Cerie was aware that running and jumping are involved in this show? Or is she just a fan of general boobie-flopping? With subsequent overtime from the CBS blur-cam operator.


----------



## Tivortex (Feb 29, 2004)

Sure seems like the producers seleceted for some low I.Qs this season.


----------



## MrCouchPotato (Dec 12, 2005)

Tivortex said:


> Sure seems like the producers seleceted for some low I.Qs this season.


It seems to be the haves and have nots in that regard. The one team has an astronaut, fighter pilot, missile engineer.... and the other team has, well,  you get the point.

I feel sorry for Mr Miyogi having to join that bunch. Did he bring that flint along with him to Exile Island? Not that it ended up doing any good.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

MrCouchPotato said:


> It seems to be the haves and have nots in that regard. The one team has an astronaut, fighter pilot, missile engineer.... and the other team has, well,  you get the point.
> 
> I feel sorry for Mr Miyogi having to join that bunch. Did he bring that flint along with him to Exile Island? Not that it ended up doing any good.


Yeah and the astronaut absolutely outclasses them all. According to his bio, he's got a doctorate in Electrical Engineering/Computer Science and he's got a doctorate in Medicine. And that's just the tip of the iceberg. He's got so many degrees and awards that it amazes me that he would waste his time on a reality show. He retired from NASA just last year, so I guess he's just raising hell for a change. Good for him! :up:


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

MrCouchPotato said:


> Did he bring that flint along with him to Exile Island?


When Probst 'banished' him to the island and Miyogi was walking off, Jeff told him that a flint would be on the island for him in order try and start a fire.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

NoThru22 said:


> Cerie survives another tribal council. Incredible. She must be quite the charmer off camera.


Nah, it was tribal council where she charmed them - her crying (although I think it was an honest cry) to Jeff about her disappointing her family and not being able to get the money for them to improve their life probably. That probably put the other's on a guilt trip and caused them to vote for the other girl. That's also probably a reason why they kept showing shots of Mr. Insane during her cry - because he'd previously told the camera how he's not sure why he decided to go to the survivor, boasting that he does not need the money at all.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

newsposter said:


> And why they kept mr. insane wahhh around is beyond me. If someone came around and said vote me off, I'd say "final answer' too bad so sad.


I'd probably want to vote him off whether he asked for it or not. Too intense of a personality for me. He's going to make life miserable for those folks with his manic behavior. He made some comment that he feels like a "34 year old going on 12". Which made me say, "yeah, you have the hormonal emotions of an adolescent GIRL!"


----------



## robinreale (Jan 24, 2006)

astrohip said:


> She also wants to know--when it came time to choose what shirt to bring on Survivor--if Cerie was aware that running and jumping are involved in this show? Or is she just a fan of general boobie-flopping? With subsequent overtime from the CBS blur-cam operator.


That absolutely had to be the worse choice for a top. It's disgusting.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I am so glad I am not alone in my thinking of this season - the booby flopping and the have and have nots...and the insane guy going thru extreme detox and is running that tribe. ack!!! 
I didn't think about Cerie in the leaves...but the comment in the post made me laugh! I can't believe she didn't get voted off again? gosh. what is she doing to this people? 
And telling everyone about the alliance sort of kills the effect it has. What is the point now? 
I loved that someone got smart enough to use the rope to pull themselves as they pulled the anchor. That sure helped with momentum. 
And I like mr myogi. Wish he was on the other team. He will be voted off of this one too fast - won't be appreciated. 
Or, maybe he will form an alliance and he and cerie will go all the way to the end......


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

I don't understand why Bobby voted for Melinda instead of Shane. That way they would only need to convince one person at Tribal Council to vote for Shane. The other four pretty much told him they have an alliance. Doesn't he realize that after Melinda and Cirie that he would be next in line? Perhaps he was just going along for now hoping he can break up the alliance somehow.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

Shane won't last long. He is unable to modulate his behavior, which is always a death sentence on Survivor. And why hasn't he had any water in two days? Is he detoxing off water also?

Aras won't last long either. He is unable to modulate his idiocy.

When Mr. Miyagi arrived at Exile Island, he read a transcript of Probst's first clue. It said:

...wonder "why" fate chose you...

With double-quotes around the "why". Given three days and a clue like that, I'd be stunned if he failed to find it.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I wasn't giving the show 100% attention and missed that part, but since betts mentioned about the alliance not having an effect anymore, I think that was misplaced arrogance in the group. The probably thought that telling about the alliance would make them 'unbeatable' when in fact, it could unite the wrong people. Now I wish I paid more attention.

I guess I'll join the disgusted booby flopping crowd here also. though I'm sure a certain population likes that sort of thing so they let her on. And let's get rid of obvious icky fakies too. They oughta have more strict rules in this game! 

Mr M (and others of course) must have a lot of 'acting' power . I simply can't believe, knowing a camera is 5 ft from me, i'd act the way these people acted. Assuming they've never been on camera before, i dont get how they can 'not' let the fact that they are 100% on tape affect every single thing they do. I'd feel so weird on an island along practicing kung fu with the camera crew just there watching. At least on Big Brother some of the cameras are hidden


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

Shane (I'll start calling him 'inShane') is a trip, and not a good one. The mood swings must be hard to live with being around him 24 hours a day. Whew!


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I love how every time within the first couple of days alliances are formed and it's always "all we have to do is stick together and we'll be in the final 4!".


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

InterMurph said:


> When Mr. Miyagi arrived at Exile Island, he read a transcript of Probst's first clue. It said:
> 
> ...wonder "why" fate chose you...
> 
> With double-quotes around the "why". Given three days and a clue like that, I'd be stunned if he failed to find it.


From the first episode, I noticed a tree that was 'Y' shaped. I immediately wondered after listening to the 'Why?' comment if the idol was in/around the tree.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Could they have gotten a more stereotypical Japanese American than that? I mean, karate moves on exile island!! Sometimes I am surprised nobody complains about some of the stereotypes that are fostered on the show. We've had:

The "lazy" african-american (who's couldn't swim if I recall)
The dumb as a post southerner
Lots of unintellegent (at least on the surface) hot young ladies
Now the Japanese American "samurai"

There's probably others I'm not thinking about. Do you think Survivor does this on purpose or that it's unintentional?

So far it's shaping up to be a pretty good season...I think Shane is going to blow at some point, which should make for some interesting entertainment. Guys like that for some reason generally make it a long way on the show. I think people are scared to vote them off for some reason.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Another possibility for the "Why" clue......the face of the giant skull looks like an upside down Y..........maybe it's in the skull......


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

jlb said:


> Another possibility for the "Why" clue......the face of the giant skull looks like an upside down Y..........maybe it's in the skull......


Well if fate and scull goes together then I'll say we have a winner.


----------



## Martha (Oct 6, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Guys like that for some reason generally make it a long way on the show. I think people are scared to vote them off for some reason.


Maybe because he told them he would hunt them down and kill them if they voted against him?


----------



## Zzot (Feb 9, 2005)

I think it is pretty obvious as to why they voted out Melinda: she is not young.
That tribe had mostly young people along with 12 year old inShane.
And in Survivor young usually means stupid.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

> MrCouchPotato]When Probst 'banished' him to the island and Miyogi was walking off, Jeff told him that a flint would be on the island for him in order try and start a fire.





Jeeters said:


> When Probst 'banished' him to the island and Miyogi was walking off, Jeff told him that a flint would be on the island for him in order try and start a fire.


Yeah, and they showed him using it and it broke.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

what an advantage Mr. Myagi has!...he gets to go to the tribe of idiots, he has two desperate tribemates, and he should have the idol by now...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Anubys said:


> what an advantage Mr. Myagi has!...he gets to go to the tribe of idiots, he has two desperate tribemates, and he should have the idol by now...


On the other hand, he's probably going to be making frequent trips to Tribal Council...


----------



## IwantmyTiVo (Sep 20, 2005)

Tribal Counsel was ridiculous. Melinda can thank Jeff for her ousting. I can't believe he gave Cerie that chance for a flipping sympathy vote. This group are not the smartest tools in the shed for sure. Mr. nicotene withdrawl is not going to be an asset to this team, what are they thinking?!


----------



## Frank_M (Sep 9, 2001)

It's still WAY too early to know everyone's name.... but when Shane was having a conversation with one of the guys about quitting, he turned to leave.

It was muffled but I think the guy then said "Shane, come back."

Some of you will find that as funny as I do, and some of you will not get it at all!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Shaaaaaane, come back Shaaaaane. I'm sure Alan Ladd is spinning in his grave (assuming he's dead) right about now...


----------



## IwantmyTiVo (Sep 20, 2005)

Frank_M said:


> It's still WAY too early to know everyone's name.... but when Shane was having a conversation with one of the guys about quitting, he turned to leave.
> 
> It was muffled but I think the guy then said "Shane, come back."
> 
> Some of you will find that as funny as I do, and some of you will not get it at all!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Is the reason Mr. M got flint, because he was going to be out there for 3 days while the chick had only been out there for 1 day? If not, why the heck was he given flint? And how does it "break"?


----------



## Martha (Oct 6, 2002)

The producers obviously set it up so that a man would be the last one left in the tribe pick since it had to go boy/girl. I think they also knew that it would be one of the older guys left. 3 of the older guys are probably the smartest people playing so I'm thinking this was all done so he could find the idol. 

I'll be very surprised if he didn't - especially since they didn't spend any time showing him looking for it. He probably walked straight to it.


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

Maybe the larger piece of flint broke but couldn't he still use the broken pieces of flint to make fire? A smaller piece would be harder to hold and strike to make fire but it can be done.


----------



## chrispitude (Apr 23, 2005)

Maybe they're using a different "flint and steel" than I used in Boy Scout camp a decade (crap.. nearly two now!) ago... From what I recall, you don't hit the flint with the steel, you scrape the steel across the flint to create a shower of sparks.

Is it me, or are they all doing this the hard way?

- Chris


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I still think unearned fire is bogus. May as well give them a sat phone to order pizza  

exile island with no fire truly is surviving. I didn't get the broken thing either. I also think that merging to 2 groups was really premature unless they already know next year they will keep them longer. though I'm guessing making up 4 identical courses gets pretty expensive.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

I think the flint on Exile Island was the one left over from the third tribe that had it, but doesn't exist anymore. 
Exile Island has some interesting strategy of its own-
Do you build a shelter for yourself and then wreck it when you leave?
If you make fire with the flint, do you chuck it in the ocean when you leave?
Do you scour the island for all the food you can find and destroy what you don't eat?
Do you make fake immunity idols and hide them all over the island?? 

Where's JFP when it finally gets interesting?


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

Frank_M said:


> It was muffled but I think the guy then said "Shane, come back."


I was hoping that Shane would be voted out, so one of his alliance-mates could shout out "Shane, come back! Shane!" as he walked into the darkness.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

I think the "broken flint" thing is bogus. When Mr. Miyagi arrived at tribal council after three days, he gave no indication that he went without water for that period. I think he got fire no problem, and he drank plenty.

Also, was it really three days he was gone? I think he was gone for parts of three days: he was banished on the morning of day 4, and arrived at tribal council in the evening of day 6. That makes 2.5 days, but most importantly, only 2 nights.


----------



## ccouger (Aug 20, 2003)

What kind of athlete can Shane be if he has a 3-pack a day cigarette habit? Having muscles is one thing, having no cardio or stamina is not helpful in the physical challenges. Cerie probably has better cardio than this guy.

Voting off the older women just because they are unattractive is not always the smartest move. The younger thin women usually lose even more weight so quickly that they then become inert and lay around on the beach from lack of energy and add nothing to running the camp. But this group doesn't seem to be thinking much at all in terms of actual strategy.

Notice they didn't pick the younger men's camp for either new group. If they had, the new tribe would have been surprised at the only shelter the guys had barely put together.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

5thcrewman said:


> I think the flint on Exile Island was the one left over from the third tribe that had it, but doesn't exist anymore.
> Exile Island has some interesting strategy of its own-
> Do you build a shelter for yourself and then wreck it when you leave?
> If you make fire with the flint, do you chuck it in the ocean when you leave?
> Do you scour the island for all the food you can find and destroy what you don't eat?


It would be foolish to destroy/lose/toss anything you didn't use and couldn't take with you or are prohibited from taking.

If you brought back food from there (unlikely), you'd be a hero. 
If you tossed the fire they knew was on there (like jeff said it would be), they would know you did it and be angry because you are sabotaging the next person.

You could be on the island the next day, so you'd be hurting yourself if you tossed the fire/shelter.

I think of that island as a sanctuary where anyone who goes on it helps themselves and leaves whatever is there for the next person, just like the cabins on snowy mountains. (of course this presumes there are no rules to the contrary)


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

I wonder why they didn't make a bigger deal out of the dumb blonde losing the frickin' speargun? How bad was that?!?!


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

I am bummin hard  !!!! So hard that I actually signed up to this forum to be consoled. I set my TIVO last week to record Survivor and forgot to set up a Season Pass. So far my weekend is ruined. I missed last nights episode and wondered if their was a way to get it online or a source for finding a copy of it? Any thoughts or ideas? Thank you!


----------



## jkindley (Apr 8, 2002)

What idiot would take the spear out in 40+ feet of water.


----------



## sketcher (Mar 3, 2005)

Martha said:


> The producers obviously set it up so that a man would be the last one left in the tribe pick since it had to go boy/girl. I think they also knew that it would be one of the older guys left. 3 of the older guys are probably the smartest people playing so I'm thinking this was all done so he could find the idol.
> 
> I'll be very surprised if he didn't - especially since they didn't spend any time showing him looking for it. He probably walked straight to it.


It worked out that a man would be the last one picked only because one of the female tribes lost the immunity challenge last week. If one of the male tribes had lost last week, the last person picked would have been female. I am sure they had worked out the fact that they would have this "schoolyard pick" the day after the first tribal council long before they arrived in Panama.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

Chunky said:


> I am bummin hard  !!!! So hard that I actually signed up to this forum to be consoled. I set my TIVO last week to record Survivor and forgot to set up a Season Pass. So far my weekend is ruined. I missed last nights episode and wondered if their was a way to get it online or a source for finding a copy of it? Any thoughts or ideas? Thank you!


CBS has you covered. For $1.99, you can watch either of the first two episodes:

http://www.cbs.com/ondemand/episodes.php?mpid=2009

Edit: Just be careful not to read the episode description, which has spoilers!!!!!


----------



## cpalma (Sep 29, 2003)

All this "older women"/"older men" talk is starting to bug me. I didn't like the fact that they set up the tribes in the manner in which they did. And before you ask, yes, I guess I'd fall in the older women category (48). 

In this thread the 'older women' get picked on, laughed at, and are made to seem usleless. The 'older men', however are rocket scientists, and have not had the same degredation. So, is it a men vs. women thing with the posters here? Or is it a pretty/skinny people vs. fat/ugly people (though I say that with a grain of salt, because besides the obvious weight issues, the looks were no problem, IMO). You guys are probably all picturing me in your head and you'd be wrong. I'm not fat nor ugly--just "OLD"  

In all honesty, the older teams (men & women) both went to their camps from the beginning and went to work. The younger teams (men & women) dallied (men played ball, women couldn't make up their minds where to put their camp). There is a lot to be said for age--of course, that is if the body keeps up.

I think the real reason that Ceri and Melinda were ostracized from their team is they made themselves ostracized. From the beginning of the new tribe dynamic, both of them already resigned themselves to the fact that they were the outsiders. Of course, editing messes with our perception of what really goes on there, but from what they did show us, they didn't seem to participate or make friends with anyone on their new tribe. So why were they suprised to be the first to be targeted.

Also on that note, while the guy (??) who told the 2 older women they were going to be the first to go could use some lessons in tact!! *understatement* I understood his logic. How many seasons have all the contestants complained of backstabbing, felt they were blindsided, or complained of out and out lying! He was honest from the get go, which was a point he was trying to make, but it got overshadowed by everyone's outrage. I got where he was coming from, but he may have approached it differently.


----------



## sketcher (Mar 3, 2005)

Chunky said:


> I am bummin hard  !!!! So hard that I actually signed up to this forum to be consoled. I set my TIVO last week to record Survivor and forgot to set up a Season Pass. So far my weekend is ruined. I missed last nights episode and wondered if their was a way to get it online or a source for finding a copy of it? Any thoughts or ideas? Thank you!


You can watch the episode for only $1.99
http://www.cbs.com/

Edit: Doh! InterMurph beat me to it.


----------



## cancermatt (May 21, 2002)

I was disappointed about the lack of exile island coverage in this episode since the entire season's gimmick is "EXILE ISLAND." We never see the older guy do anything except martial arts. *YAWN*

We never see any backlash (if any) from the first person (younger girl) who stayed overnight at Exile Island, to see if anyone remembers she "found" the immunity idol.

I want to know why the ex-smoker hasn't drank any water in 3 days, are they that lacking in fire-making skillz?

And I remember how much the older dude from exile island rubbed the ex-smoker the wrong way, so I'm hoping he'll earn some friends quickly with his work habits and not get the boot so swift.

Turning out to be a great season so far!


----------



## sketcher (Mar 3, 2005)

cpalma said:


> Also on that note, while the guy (??) who told the 2 older women they were going to be the first to go could use some lessons in tact!! *understatement* I understood his logic. How many seasons have all the contestants complained of backstabbing, felt they were blindsided, or complained of out and out lying! He was honest from the get go, which was a point he was trying to make, but it got overshadowed by everyone's outrage. I got where he was coming from, but he may have approached it differently.


His problem is that he made the decision about who would be voted out by himself single-handedly. He didn't even bother to run it by every one in the alliance before he announced it to the whole group. I think the other two people in his alliance (ohter than Shane) were bothered by this fact and it may come back to haunt him.


----------



## robinreale (Jan 24, 2006)

cancermatt said:


> I was disappointed about the lack of exile island coverage in this episode since the entire season's gimmick is "EXILE ISLAND." We never see the older guy do anything except martial arts. *YAWN*
> 
> We never see any backlash (if any) from the first person (younger girl) who stayed overnight at Exile Island, to see if anyone remembers she "found" the immunity idol.


I, too, was disappointed that they didn't show more of Exile Island last night, but I guess there is not much to show when a person is alone. I was more disappointed that we didn't see how the rest of the tribe reacted when the first girl returned. I'm sure she was bombarded with questions.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

Am I really the only one looking forward to seeing uhhh...Danielle??? wrestling next week???


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

cpalma said:


> All this "older women"/"older men" talk is starting to bug me. I didn't like the fact that they set up the tribes in the manner in which they did. And before you ask, yes, I guess I'd fall in the older women category (48).
> 
> In this thread the 'older women' get picked on, laughed at, and are made to seem usleless. The 'older men', however are rocket scientists, and have not had the same degredation. So, is it a men vs. women thing with the posters here? Or is it a pretty/skinny people vs. fat/ugly people (though I say that with a grain of salt, because besides the obvious weight issues, the looks were no problem, IMO). You guys are probably all picturing me in your head and you'd be wrong. I'm not fat nor ugly--just "OLD"  ...


you must only be reading what you want to read then....because everybody has been taking a beating on here...especially some of the young people.

We are fair in our ferociousness


----------



## HoosierFan (May 8, 2001)

If Miyagi did find the Idol, he could give it to Cerie, assuming she is marked for the vote, and they could pick whoever they wanted to vote off.


----------



## Clarkey (Dec 29, 2004)

I'd kill for a carton of Marlboroughs to be offered at the next reward challenge, only to see "inShane" & Company lose.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

ok...I see "inShane" has been 2nd'ed....I now 3rd it and it's official. He is now to be referred to as inShane


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

who ate ALL the beans?


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

Sorry, he's Tommy Lee to me . I have to give a big BOOOO for dissolving the four tribes after just one episode. I think last week was my favorite premier since the pirate one, and I loved the four tribes thing, then this week it's back to same old, same old. Yawn.



IwantmyTiVo said:


> Tribal Counsel was ridiculous. Melinda can thank Jeff for her ousting. I can't believe he gave Cerie that chance for a flipping sympathy vote.


You think they changed their voting plans at TC? I seriously doubt it. What, two winks and a nudge for change the vote to Melinda?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DLiquid said:


> Sorry, he's Tommy Lee to me . I have to give a big BOOOO for dissolving the four tribes after just one episode. I think last week was my favorite premier since the pirate one, and I loved the four tribes thing, then this week it's back to same old, same old. Yawn...


I totally agree. I'm actually hoping that they are going to reshuffle the tribes again next week: split them apart....have a reward/immunity challange...bring them together....have a reward/immunity challange....rinse...repeat.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

newsposter said:


> If you tossed the fire they knew was on there (like jeff said it would be), they would know you did it and be angry because you are sabotaging the next person.


Well if you left the fire behind and it spread all over the island, that'd be worse sabotage.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

ccouger said:


> What kind of athlete can Shane be if he has a 3-pack a day cigarette habit? Having muscles is one thing, having no cardio or stamina is not helpful in the physical challenges. Cerie probably has better cardio than this guy.
> 
> Voting off the older women just because they are unattractive is not always the smartest move. The younger thin women usually lose even more weight so quickly that they then become inert and lay around on the beach from lack of energy and add nothing to running the camp. But this group doesn't seem to be thinking much at all in terms of actual strategy.
> 
> Notice they didn't pick the younger men's camp for either new group. If they had, the new tribe would have been surprised at the only shelter the guys had barely put together.


Thinking with the little head instead of the big one huh?


----------



## ccouger (Aug 20, 2003)

There have been plenty of older women who played a strategic role in past seasons, usually by being the one they keep around as a guarantee of someone they can beat in challenges and stick with an alliance (Scout from recent season, Jan from Thailand, Kathy from Marqueses, etc.). Plus there were Tina from Australia, and Kim Johnson from Africa, Twila from Panama, and Scoutmaster Lil from the Pearl Islands, all who made it to the final 2, all over 40 and not Desperate Housewives faux over 40. 

Being young and cute has not paid off that well for either gender in final results. Jenna from the Amazon was from what I felt was a weak season because of the original gender split.

Do the teams this time keep shuffling each week? Isn't that how Exile Island comes into play? Or how to members get sent there from now on?


----------



## Granny (Mar 29, 2005)

I too would like to see more of the Exile Island than clips of sleeping in the rain under a log. That is getting old already. By now they should have figured out that it rains a lot - so make a shelter already. So far, I can't see what all the bugga bugga about the island is.

I am starting to think they have taken every annoying inch of film of inShane and inserted it into the show. Everybody misses their family, dude, get over it. And what _is_ the deal with not drinking any water? I was amazed that they could convince people not to vote for him simply by virtue of his saying "Oops, my bad, never mind." How subjective of them to decide that Melinda had no value to the future of the tribe, but inShane did??? By what criteria, his testosterone?


----------



## Zzot (Feb 9, 2005)

Granny said:


> I was amazed that they could convince people not to vote for him simply by virtue of his saying "Oops, my bad, never mind." How subjective of them to decide that Melinda had no value to the future of the tribe, but inShane did??? By what criteria, his testosterone?


He was in their alliance.
Alliances are more important than camp value.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

The funniest thing about Tommy Lee's rant that he should be with his "kid" was that if he quit, the kid would probably be disappointed and embarrassed by it. The guy was just thinking about himself. If you really love your son then kick ass in Survivor and make him proud. I can't stand the Survivor quitters. Don't go on the show if you can't hang.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

DLiquid said:


> The funniest thing about Tommy Lee's rant that he should be with his "kid" was that if he quit, the kid would probably be disappointed and embarrassed by it. The guy was just thinking about himself. If you really love your son then kick ass in Survivor and make him proud. I can't stand the Survivor quitters. Don't go on the show if you can't hang.


What he really misses are those 3 packs a day. He just knows if he admitted that he would look bad. Don't they "lock" away contestants who are voted off in a hotel until the end so they don't give away who was kicked off first. He wouldn't see his kid anyway but I bet he would be allowed to smoke.


----------



## cancermatt (May 21, 2002)

Oh, and I almost forgot, I love how Probst digs into quitters... although this time nary a word at tribal council. Is something foul aprey? Or (hopefully) building up to another episode???


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

I just don't understand the dynamic where you have a totally crazed detox guy on your team, and he wants to quit, which benefits you -- because it saves your ass for a few days, and because the guy is loud, unpredictable, and, well, crazed with nicotine lust. So instead of wishing him well and thanking your lucky stars, you persuade him that he should stay.  Do these people understand what the show is about? 

Obviously it has nothing to do with the kid. It's the smokes for sure. But what did he expect? He must have tried to quit before, with that kind of a habit. I am guessing he hatched the "I'll use Survivor to quit smoking" plan only becuase after trying to quit and failing, it was the only possible way he could think of that he'd be successful. So he can;t have thought it would be easy . . . Makes for some great TV though!


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Granny said:


> I too would like to see more of the Exile Island than clips of sleeping in the rain under a log. That is getting old already. By now they should have figured out that it rains a lot - so make a shelter already. So far, I can't see what all the bugga bugga about the island is.


Why don't they just crawl into that skull???!!! It's a ready made huge tent.... or am I missing something??


----------



## JPinAZ (Jun 26, 2003)

pmyers said:


> I totally agree. I'm actually hoping that they are going to reshuffle the tribes again next week: split them apart....have a reward/immunity challange...bring them together....have a reward/immunity challange....rinse...repeat.


I think they will be mixing them up a lot more than previously. I believe someone posted in last weeks thread that Jeff was getting burnt out on all the scheming & backstabbing. Frequent shuffling of the tribes will get rid of a lot of that.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

tivotvaddict said:


> Why don't they just crawl into that skull???!!! It's a ready made huge tent.... or am I missing something??


I swear I made the exact comment to my wife last night!


----------



## chewbaccad (Feb 16, 2005)

If some dippy chick on my team lost the spear in an idiotic way like that, I'd tie all of the fishing weights to her (c'mon, she only weighed 80 lbs to start with  ) and tell her I wasn't pulling her back up until she found it  

The stupidity on Survivor never ceases to amaze me. How people let morons like Tommy-Lee-wannabe run the show is beyond me. I really expected Jeff to give him the Osten treatment at TC, but either it was creatively edited or just nothing happened (which I doubt).


----------



## TreborPugly (May 2, 2002)

InterMurph said:


> I think the "broken flint" thing is bogus. When Mr. Miyagi arrived at tribal council after three days, he gave no indication that he went without water for that period. I think he got fire no problem, and he drank plenty.
> 
> Also, was it really three days he was gone? I think he was gone for parts of three days: he was banished on the morning of day 4, and arrived at tribal council in the evening of day 6. That makes 2.5 days, but most importantly, only 2 nights.


He collected rain water in order to drink plenty. When it pours every night, fire is not necessary for drinking water...


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

appleye1 said:


> Yeah and the astronaut absolutely outclasses them all. According to his bio, he's got a doctorate in Electrical Engineering/Computer Science and he's got a doctorate in Medicine. And that's just the tip of the iceberg. He's got so many degrees and awards that it amazes me that he would waste his time on a reality show. He retired from NASA just last year, so I guess he's just raising hell for a change. Good for him! :up:


I'm totally pulling for him. He won't win, but man, he's impressive. And from what I can tell so far, he's in pretty danged good shape as well.


----------



## chewbaccad (Feb 16, 2005)

the astronaut is second on my list (I'd like to see Mr. Miyagi win), but really it's not hard to like him when they put him up against so much flotsam...


----------



## Steve_Martin (Jul 18, 2004)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I'm totally pulling for him. He won't win, but man, he's impressive. And from what I can tell so far, he's in pretty danged good shape as well.


The best part is that he doubles as a nightlight.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

InterMurph said:


> When Mr. Miyagi arrived at Exile Island, he read a transcript of Probst's first clue. It said:
> 
> ...wonder "why" fate chose you...
> 
> With double-quotes around the "why". Given three days and a clue like that, I'd be stunned if he failed to find it.


In the second clue, it also said that the idol was "up above the tide line." The word 'up' seems totally out of place in that sentence and is completely redundant. It has to be there for a reason. My guess is it's near the top of the 'Y' tree.


----------



## Zzot (Feb 9, 2005)

JPinAZ said:


> I think they will be mixing them up a lot more than previously. I believe someone posted in last weeks thread that Jeff was getting burnt out on all the scheming & backstabbing. Frequent shuffling of the tribes will get rid of a lot of that.


I don't think they will do it because of scheming. I think they wil shuffle more often to try and prevent another ulong.
MAybe every other episode so that they have a builtin way of getting someone for exile island like they did with mr miyagi


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

tivotvaddict said:


> Why don't they just crawl into that skull???!!! It's a ready made huge tent.... or am I missing something??


Um- Lightning? Out in the open, on a small rise. 
Put me under a slab o'bark in the midst of the trees thanks.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Steve_Martin said:


> The best part is that he doubles as a nightlight.


The best part is he's married to Charlize Theron!


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Did you guys catch the part where they were bringing the wooden snakes over the 12ft A-frame bridge, during the reward challenge (~minute 16)? One of the snakes flopped and whacked another guy right on the head. It looked like he was knocked out cold. Those things looked heavy; it mst have really hurt!

For some reason this just cracked me up. I watched it about 5-10 times, each time tickling my funny bone!


----------



## IwantmyTiVo (Sep 20, 2005)

markp99 said:


> Did you guys catch the part where they were bringing the wooden snakes over the 12ft A-frame bridge, during the reward challenge (~minute 16)? One of the snakes flopped and whacked another guy right on the head. It looked like he was knocked out cold. Those things looked heavy; it mst have really hurt!
> 
> For some reason this just cracked me up. I watched it about 5-10 times, each time tickling my funny bone!


Yup. It was hilarious. It instantly reminded me of Survivor last season when that blonde guy fell during that one challenge. He had to rewind it a dozen times to watch it again and again. hilarious.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

markp99 said:


> Did you guys catch the part where they were bringing the wooden snakes over the 12ft A-frame bridge, during the reward challenge (~minute 16)? One of the snakes flopped and whacked another guy right on the head. It looked like he was knocked out cold. Those things looked heavy; it mst have really hurt!


I caught what sounded like a sound effect "bonk" sound when it happened though. I'm pretty sure that was added to make it appear worse than it was.


----------



## darthrsg (Jul 25, 2005)

markp99 said:


> Did you guys catch the part where they were bringing the wooden snakes over the 12ft A-frame bridge, during the reward challenge (~minute 16)? One of the snakes flopped and whacked another guy right on the head. It looked like he was knocked out cold. Those things looked heavy; it mst have really hurt!
> 
> For some reason this just cracked me up. I watched it about 5-10 times, each time tickling my funny bone!


 yep , funny stuff.

i really hope they keep reshuffling the tribes like stated above, all that alliance crap will disappear and it will be a truer game vs a back stab fest.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Ruth said:


> I just don't understand the dynamic where you have a totally crazed detox guy on your team, and he wants to quit, which benefits you -- because it saves your ass for a few days, and because the guy is loud, unpredictable, and, well, crazed with nicotine lust. So instead of wishing him well and thanking your lucky stars, you persuade him that he should stay.  Do these people understand what the show is about?


They may all very well want to have him leave. But on the other handl, his alliance members realize they'd have one less vote. So they probably feel it's worthwhile to try put up with him and keep him around a bit in order to keep using that 'controlled' vote of his.


----------



## MrGreg (May 2, 2003)

inShane's alliance should drop him in favor of MrMiyagi.


----------



## robinreale (Jan 24, 2006)

jkindley said:


> What idiot would take the spear out in 40+ feet of water.


What idiot would let someone who clearly has no clue about fishing use the spear at all?


----------



## robinreale (Jan 24, 2006)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I'm totally pulling for him. He won't win, but man, he's impressive. And from what I can tell so far, he's in pretty danged good shape as well.


I have to pull for him, he's from Massachusetts.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

cpalma said:


> In this thread the 'older women' get picked on, laughed at, and are made to seem usleless. The 'older men', however are rocket scientists, and have not had the same degredation. So, is it a men vs. women thing with the posters here?


Not for me---Tina was IMO one of the top contestants this season and she was an "older woman". (Though I laughed at her job title of "lumber*jill*")


----------



## Droobiemus (Sep 30, 2004)

I think Cirie was saved because of her "my family will be disappointed in me; I'm here to help them" speech. After all, the alliance did say that Cirie and Melinda were the next to go and they just hadn't decided who was going yet. They probably just didn't want to look bad by voting her off right away.

I'm calling that the next time that tribe heads to tribal council that Cirie will be voted off.


----------



## DVC California (Jun 4, 2004)

tivotvaddict said:


> Why don't they just crawl into that skull???!!! It's a ready made huge tent.... or am I missing something??


That's exactly what Dalton Ross did when he spent the night on Exile Island for his magazine article.

Excerpt from Entertainment Weekly:
http://www.ew.com/ew/report/0,6115,1153438_3|112749||0_0_,00.html

*Survivor: Panama -- Exile Island 
Dalton Ross tackles ''Survivor'' *

_...The sun will be going down soon, and I realize I have no place to sleep. With snakes, iguanas, and rats lurking about, it certainly isn't going to be on the ground. Remembering the huge spooky skull, I walk over to discover a ladder at the back of it. At the top resides a little slice of heaven (emphasis on the word little). The skull roof is flat, elevated, and about four feet across, easily enough room for me to lie down in the fetal position and call for my mommy. I have my bed...

...I try to get some shut-eye, which is next to impossible. The space is tiny and uncomfortable, it's crazy windy, and every so often a * huge mast* positioned there (presumably to hold up some sort of flag) spins around and cracks me in the head..._

Maybe that mast was also a lighting rod. Presumably the Survivor staff is aware of the effects of weather and wouldn't want a lightning strike to destroy the show's icon.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

cancermatt said:


> Oh, and I almost forgot, I love how Probst digs into quitters... although this time nary a word at tribal council. Is something foul aprey? Or (hopefully) building up to another episode???


This puzzled me too. Jeff always seems on top of the various conversations that have taken place, and often brings them up when they have entertainment value (at TC). You *know* he had to be aware of inShane's attempted quit. Yet nothing said. Puzzling & noticeable by its absence.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Droobiemus said:


> I think Cirie was saved because of her "my family will be disappointed in me; I'm here to help them" speech. After all, the alliance did say that Cirie and Melinda were the next to go and they just hadn't decided who was going yet. They probably just didn't want to look bad by voting her off right away.
> 
> I'm calling that the next time that tribe heads to tribal council that Cirie will be voted off.


On The Early Show, Melinda said they told her before tribal council that she would be the one to go.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I can't figure this season out. First there is the girl that lost the spear and the guy in the canoe said, 'oh don't worry about it'. Um, mister? thats food she just threw away? And send someone that didn't know wtf she was doing out there anyway? and why go so deep? ugh.
And then Shane wants to go home. FINE. As someone else posted, if he goes then that means I don't go. Why aren't they thinking like that? Alliance, schmalliance. Its a competition. 
Now the question - was the guy in the canoe that told the girl not to worry about the spear the same one that talked Shane into staying? 

(I unfortunately only have one tivo in the house (at the moment) and it was recording smallville for the husband. I didn't get to watch this ep more then once.)

And I have to wonder, is there a restriction on what they can eat? I would be setting line traps for the iguanas or rats that were wandering around and not waiting for fish to land on the rocks.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

betts4 said:


> Now the question - was the guy in the canoe that told the girl not to worry about the spear the same one that talked Shane into staying?


No, different tribe


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

betts4 said:


> I can't figure this season out. First there is the girl that lost the spear and the guy in the canoe said, 'oh don't worry about it'. Um, mister? thats food she just threw away?


You have to wonder why a guy told a cute girl in a bikini "aww.. it's ok, don't cry.. " ?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks Cherry and you know, put that way Idearat, I understand. I guess. Being a gal I would have made her dive a few more times or gone looking myself. But thanks for the insight.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

betts4 said:


> Thanks Cherry and you know, put that way Idearat, I understand. I guess. Being a gal I would have made her dive a few more times or gone looking myself. But thanks for the insight.


She probably dived several times and they just didn't show it.


----------



## digdug (Jan 13, 2004)

Shane is getting on my last nerve, which is cool in this case cause it gives me a villain to boo when I watch the show. His manic mood swings are going to seriously hurt him. Unless his tribe mates all have wood for brains. He's a quitter. Just like Osten. When he gets what he wants, he's as happy as a clam, but one loss throws him into such despair that he just wants to go home. He's a quitter. His life is probably a long string of jobs he quit cause he didn't make ceo the first six months, while his house is a shrine to a thousand projects that started off as a great idea but went unfinished because he actually had to use his brain or ran into a snag so he quit to go have a cig and never looked back.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

jkindley said:


> What idiot would take the spear out in 40+ feet of water.


Especially when there are plenty of fish congregating in the coral reef/shallows. Why go out spear fishing in the blue? If it is only 30-40 ft they should get a big rock, put it in someones shirt, dump her overboard with it and bring up the spear. Is Rupert really the only diver that has even gone to Survivor? Even the folks that can swim seem totally lost in a mask and fins.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I seem to remember Hatch catching a lot of fish as well...


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

digdug said:


> Shane is getting on my last nerve, which is cool in this case cause it gives me a villain to boo when I watch the show. His manic mood swings are going to seriously hurt him. Unless his tribe mates all have wood for brains. He's a quitter. Just like Osten. When he gets what he wants, he's as happy as a clam, but one loss throws him into such despair that he just wants to go home. He's a quitter. His life is probably a long string of jobs he quit cause he didn't make ceo the first six months, while his house is a shrine to a thousand projects that started off as a great idea but went unfinished because he actually had to use his brain or ran into a snag so he quit to go have a cig and never looked back.


I just read his bio on the CBS web site (http://www.cbs.com/primetime/survivor12/survivors/bio_shane.shtml) to check your hypothesis.

But more importantly: his name is Shane Powers. His son's name is Boston, thus the Boston tattoo.

So his son's name is Boston Powers.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

InterMurph said:


> I just read his bio on the CBS web site (http://www.cbs.com/primetime/survivor12/survivors/bio_shane.shtml) to check your hypothesis.
> 
> But more importantly: his name is Shane Powers. His son's name is Boston, thus the Boston tattoo.
> 
> So his son's name is Boston Powers.


OMG...could I hate this guy any more?


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

The funny thing is, a lot of the interviews with Probst talked about how he felt there would be new really popular Survivors this year, particularly after the nasty feelings of the year before .. and I think that both inShane (love the nickname~) and LumberJill were mentioned. One's gone and the other's checked out.


----------



## IwantmyTiVo (Sep 20, 2005)

InterMurph said:


> So his son's name is Boston Powers.


OMG, LMAO


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I am wondering why they did not threaten them with throwing all the challenges if they voted one of them off? I know in that position with a group of 4 against two, it would be very tempting to tell them to screw off and that if they vote one of the two off, the other one will do everything they can to throw the next reward challenge and the next immunity challenge. On top of that they will fill mr. miyagi on the group of 4 and encourage him to do the same. That faces them with losing 2 reward and 2 immunity challenges, putting them at a huge disadvantage moving forward and trying to fight towards a merge.

Put some doubt into them.. Not much to lose, and none of those 4 are really bright, it would be really easy for the girls to look at the two guys as idiots and change allegiances.

I would not have let them stand pat on revealing their vote-off strategy at that point without suffering the consequences.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

InterMurph said:


> So his son's name is Boston Powers.


Well, I guess if nothing else the kid will learn how to fight...


----------



## Rolf (Oct 11, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, I guess if nothing else the kid will learn how to fight...


....or shag.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Rolf said:


> ....or shag.


YEAH BABY!


----------



## DVC California (Jun 4, 2004)

pmyers said:


> OMG...could I hate this guy any more?


Maybe...I found this in his bio...

*...Powers believes he can be the Sole Survivor because of his unmatched communication skills...*

Yes, he's a regular Dale Carnegie.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

robinreale said:


> I have to pull for him, he's from Massachusetts.


Then you must also be pulling for Danielle, who is from Lynnfield. Danielle of the annoying accent and fake boobs.


----------



## lexsar (Dec 16, 2003)

Chunky said:


> I am bummin hard  !!!! So hard that I actually signed up to this forum to be consoled. I set my TIVO last week to record Survivor and forgot to set up a Season Pass. So far my weekend is ruined. I missed last nights episode and wondered if their was a way to get it online or a source for finding a copy of it? Any thoughts or ideas? Thank you!


Are you familiar with bittorrent? I catch up with missed episodes using bittorrent, downloading various TV programs that I happen to miss. PM me for more info if you want.


----------



## robinreale (Jan 24, 2006)

InterMurph said:


> Then you must also be pulling for Danielle, who is from Lynnfield. Danielle of the annoying accent and fake boobs.


I wasn't aware she was from Massachusetts, but I just checked out her bio on survivorfever.net. I must not have noticed the Boston accent.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

robinreale said:


> I wasn't aware she was from Massachusetts, but I just checked out her bio on survivorfever.net. I must not have noticed the Boston accent.


You didn't notice? I assume you grew up in Massachusetts, then, and are mostly immune to the accent. Granted, Danielle's is only about a 7 out of 10, but it's definitely there.

But her accent is third on her list of noticeable traits; her implants are #1 and #2.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

InterMurph said:


> Danielle of the annoying accent and fake boobs.


They balance each other out.

What was up with the rocket scientist  chick's arm. Was that all bites or does she have a pigment disorder?

Frank


----------



## robinreale (Jan 24, 2006)

InterMurph said:


> You didn't notice? I assume you grew up in Massachusetts, then, and are mostly immune to the accent. Granted, Danielle's is only about a 7 out of 10, but it's definitely there.
> 
> But her accent is third on her list of noticeable traits; her implants are #1 and #2.


Yes, I'm very immune to the accent. My Boston accent is probably a 10 out of 10. I was born and raised right in the city. However, I do not have implants.


----------



## robinreale (Jan 24, 2006)

fmowry said:


> They balance each other out.
> 
> What was up with the rocket scientist  chick's arm. Was that all bites or does she have a pigment disorder?
> 
> Frank


Who are you talking about?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

fmowry said:


> They balance each other out.
> 
> What was up with the rocket scientist  chick's arm. Was that all bites or does she have a pigment disorder?
> 
> Frank


that freaked me out as well...but then I noticed the other ladies had them (although not as much)...so they must be bite marks...

yikes !


----------



## IwantmyTiVo (Sep 20, 2005)

It looked like all those young girls had bites. Maybe some sort of tiny bugs in the sand or something.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Every season they have bites like that - where have you been?


----------



## IwantmyTiVo (Sep 20, 2005)

jenhudson said:


> Every season they have bites like that - where have you been?


I know they provide sunscreen, but no bug repellant?


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

IwantmyTiVo said:


> I know they provide sunscreen, but no bug repellant?


Nope. A bad sunburn could kill you (and three or more could cause cancer) and sunscreen will prevent that. Bug repellent only works on the "annoying" bugs. Annoying won't kill you.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

It looked like a lot more than bites on Danielle's arm. They weren't raised like mosquito bites. It looked more like some kind of skin rash. I am curious.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

MitchO said:


> The funny thing is, a lot of the interviews with Probst talked about how he felt there would be new really popular Survivors this year, particularly after the nasty feelings of the year before .. and I think that both inShane (love the nickname~) and LumberJill were mentioned. One's gone and the other's checked out.


That's pretty silly though. By the time Jeff gives those interviews, he knows the order the players will be voted off so if he mentioned LumberJill as a possible fan fave, it was merely as misdirection and not as him really thinking that she'd be a favorite.

Here's hoping that the heavy focus on InShane this early in the season means he won't be around long.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

NoThru22 said:


> It looked like a lot more than bites on Danielle's arm. They weren't raised like mosquito bites. It looked more like some kind of skin rash. I am curious.


It looked liked that alopecia stuff?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

pmyers said:


> It looked liked that alopecia stuff?


Or as it was said on Arrested Development - Alpaca! 

Seriously though, alopecia is a lack of hair all over the body. It's not a rash.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

devdogaz said:


> That's pretty silly though. By the time Jeff gives those interviews, he knows the order the players will be voted off so if he mentioned LumberJill as a possible fan fave, it was merely as misdirection and not as him really thinking that she'd be a favorite.
> 
> Here's hoping that the heavy focus on InShane this early in the season means he won't be around long.


I think people were talking about a TV Guide Channel Survivor preview special. I saw part of it and, from all appearances, it was filmed out in Panama, before this season started filming. Though, your point about his live interviews now (like on Regis or the Early show) still stands.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

devdogaz said:


> Or as it was said on Arrested Development - Alpaca!
> 
> Seriously though, alopecia is a lack of hair all over the body. It's not a rash.


   

Maybe he was reaching for "eczema?" or "psoriasis?"


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

devdogaz said:


> Or as it was said on Arrested Development - Alpaca!
> 
> Seriously though, alopecia is a lack of hair all over the body. It's not a rash.


ahh...guess that's not in then. Well....whatever that thing that causes skin to loose it's pigment.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

MitchO said:


> The funny thing is, a lot of the interviews with Probst talked about how he felt there would be new really popular Survivors this year, particularly after the nasty feelings of the year before .. and I think that both inShane (love the nickname~) and LumberJill were mentioned. One's gone and the other's checked out.


I recall the same thing being said on one of this talk show appearances. Frankly, I pretty much hate everyone this year. No one seems worth voting for. The only person who did anything (LumberJill) got heaved in favor of this years useless person of color.


----------

